# how much would u pay



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

for a decked out and tuned 07 outy 650 with 600 miles 

2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd guess it to bring around $5k, but haven't looked into the sub 800 hams myself.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Depends on what your definition of "Decked out" is lol. I was thinking around 4,300 ish


----------

